# Doves for rehoming



## ariaschreiber (Mar 28, 2009)

Have 2 Males, one is Fawn and the other White, NYC area and I could drive to nearby state to deliver at no cost to you wheter you want one or the two birds.
Fawn is specially sweet towards me.


----------



## Morris Loatman (Jun 7, 2009)

do you still have doves and would you ship them if i send you a box and pay for shipping?
Thank you Morris e-mail is [email protected]


----------

